# Yildiz comparison



## Toothpick (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm looking at a 20ga. Yildiz. Other than price what is the difference between the Texas edition, and the SPZ ME. I can see the darker engraving, is there other value that I'm not seeing?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd do more research and look for a better brand.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They are some of the best values out there right now

Engraving seems to be the price difference

Look at all the wood..make sure they match....and feel the action....

Briley is who services them for Academy in the warranty period....

Guys say they need to be shot....and broken in


Itâ€™s a great entry level option....IMO


The Texas edition with the Alamo on the side of it is cool


----------



## Toothpick (Dec 25, 2015)

muney pit said:


> I'd do more research and look for a better brand.


I've looked at Stoger Condor, and didn't like the non select barrel feature.

Is there another brand in the $500 range that I should check out ? I'm not a competitive shooter, just looking for a dove gun, that will have the pattern 
Select option. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We sell Tri Star shotguns at Big Guy's in Pearland as our budget minded shotguns. We've sold a handful of their autos and O/Us. For a Turkish built gun I like the fit and finish on these hunting guns. We haven't had any complaints with the Tri Stars.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

That Tildiz is hard to beat for the price. I own a few Tristar firearms and wouldn't hesitate to try out one of their shotguns.


----------



## Lavodka County (Nov 14, 2016)

Word of advice.....they never break in and they kick like a mule. Piece of **** in my opinion.


----------



## Toothpick (Dec 25, 2015)

Please delete, thanks 2 cool.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lavodka County said:


> Word of advice.....they never break in and they kick like a mule. Piece of **** in my opinion.


Which over/under doesn't kick? A Yildiz won't kick any more than a $120k Holland and Holland.


----------



## tybu (Oct 17, 2012)

Yildiz Texas Edition has better grade walnut and better quality engravings than the SPZ ME. The upgraded Walnut is where the price difference comes from.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Lavodka County said:


> Word of advice.....they never break in and they kick like a mule. Piece of **** in my opinion.


Buy an auto if you are recoil sensitive....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lavodka County said:


> Word of advice.....they never break in and they kick like a mule. Piece of **** in my opinion.


20 ga. Ainâ€™t bad at all. Have heard the 12â€™s kick pretty bad though.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have bought two of the Yildiz 20 Gauge O/U. One for my son and one for my wife. They shoot good. They are priced RIGHT. I cut both stocks down to fit them better. At about $425 I don't think you can go wrong. We have shot roughly 1000-1500 round through my son's and about 500-750 through my wife's. NO Problems. AT ALL. If there is a problem Briley will have to fix it. They do loosen up after about 500 rounds or so. You just got to shot them.


----------

